
A Matter of Life – The death penalty as a conservative conundrum - thetopher
http://harpers.org/archive/2017/03/a-matter-of-life/2/
======
thetopher
It's interesting to see how the party-faithful feel about issues that don't
mesh well with major party tenets. In this case, most people seem to be more
concerned with being tough on crime rather than limiting the power of
government or having a fiscally responsible government.

